# wieso nur 1.2GHZ obwohl 1.6 gekauft?



## newboy (22. November 2003)

Nabend an alle da draußen....
ich hätte da mal ne frage an euch...Ich habe mir letztens selber einen rechner zusammengebastelt :
Mainboard: MSI K7N2 Delta
CPU: 1.6 Duron
usw...

leider zeigt aber mein rechner nur 1.2 GHz an..wie kann das sein Hat es damit etwas zu tun weil es ein Duron ist Oder muß ich noch auf dem Board einiges umstecken?
Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
mfg
newboy


----------



## blubber (22. November 2003)

Hallo,

dass es ein Duron ist, ist nicht der Grund. Der Duron läuft mit 133 Mhz FrontSideBus, daraus resultiert, dass du einen Multiplikator von 1600 Mhz / 133 Mhz = 12 einstellen musst.
Du musst nun lediglich schauen, ob du das bei deinem Motherboard über Jumper auf dem Board selbst machen musst, oder es dein Board erlaubt, diese Einstellung im Bios vorzunehmen. Ich nehme mal an, es wird im Bios gehn, also geh da mal rein, und schau irgendwo nach dem Eintrag für den Multiplikator. Stell diesen auf 12 hoch und boote neu, dann hast auch deine 1,6 Ghz.

bye


----------



## newboy (22. November 2003)

Nabend nabend
so im bios habe ich nur im "Advanced Chipset Featúres" den unterpunkt "System Performance" von Auto auf Manual umgestellt....nur dann konnte ich den "CPU FSB CLOCK" Clock von 100 auf 133 ändern...
Also sowas wie Multiplikator habe ich leider nicht gefunden....War das jetzt richtig was ich gemacht habe? Oder führt meine Änderung eher zu problemen?
Worunter könnte ich diesen "Multiplikator" noch finden?


----------



## newboy (22. November 2003)

also ich habe den multiplikator gefunden und es auf 12 gestellt und die vorherige einstellung habe ich auch gelassen...
das dumme ist das die temperatur jetzt 50°C beträgt...ist das verträglich?
Ich habe den arctic cooling/ Copper Silent


----------



## blubber (22. November 2003)

Hi,

50 °C ist ok. Läuft die CPU nun mit 1,6 Ghz ?

bye


----------



## newboy (22. November 2003)

ja...laut cpucool (hab ich von chip.de) ist die aktuelle frequenz 1,6 und ein paar weitere.....
also viiiiiiiiieeeeelen dank für dein tipp..
ach nur eine frage, ist es denn ok das ich an 2 verschiedenen stellen im bios die änderung gemacht habe also einmal auf 133 eingestellt und den multiplikator auf 12....


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. November 2003)

Ja das ist ok, weil aus dem Multiplikator und dem FSB (FrontSideBus) ergibt sich die Taktfrequenz deiner CPU.

In deinem Fall: 133*12 = ~1600


----------



## newboy (23. November 2003)

*danke*

ok....vielen dank an alle...
hab jetzt 1.6GHz und es ist ziemlich stabil.....
Aber laut MemTurbo habe ich jetzt ein 100% usage an CPU.....aber das dürfte nicht sein, oder


----------



## uweleo (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

habe zu euren Beiträgen noch eine Rückfrage:
1. Woher weißt du dass der Duron mit 133 Mhz läuft? Ist das standardmässig bei allen Durons so oder speziell beim Duron 1,6?
2. Mein MB (AsRock K7S41) unterstützt anscheinend nur 200, 266, 333 und 400 Mhz und ich hab den Duron 1,6 gekauft. Standardmässig ist 200 Mhz eingestellt (Jumper) aber ich hab irgendwo im Netz auch was von 266 gelesen. 
Kann ich die Jumpereinstellungen ignorieren und die Einstellungen entsprechend der hier gegebenen Infos nur im BIOS vornehmen?

Freue mich auf Feedback!
Gruß
Uwe




> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Hallo,
> 
> dass es ein Duron ist, ist nicht der Grund. Der Duron läuft mit 133 Mhz FrontSideBus, daraus resultiert, dass du einen Multiplikator von 1600 Mhz / 133 Mhz = 12 einstellen musst.
> ...


----------



## Radhad (15. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von uweleo _
> *Hallo,
> 
> habe zu euren Beiträgen noch eine Rückfrage:
> ...



Ein Prozessor aus der Zeit läuft mit 133 MHz, die neuen laufen mit 200 MHz FSB.



> _Original geschrieben von uweleo _
> *2. Mein MB (AsRock K7S41) unterstützt anscheinend nur 200, 266, 333 und 400 Mhz und ich hab den Duron 1,6 gekauft. Standardmässig ist 200 Mhz eingestellt (Jumper) aber ich hab irgendwo im Netz auch was von 266 gelesen.
> Kann ich die Jumpereinstellungen ignorieren und die Einstellungen entsprechend der hier gegebenen Infos nur im BIOS vornehmen?*



200, 266, 333 & 400 MHz bezieht sich wohl auf den RAM-Takt bei dir, nicht auf den FSB.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Razorhawk (17. August 2004)

Hab mal eine Nebenfrage: Ist es egal ob ich den FSB oder den Multiplikator verstelle solange die Temperatur okay ist? Hab leider keinen Temperaturmesser im PC. Gibs ne Möglichkeit das zu messen?


----------

